# our work goes beyond scheme scope



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

SHOW ME THE MONEY (or more accurately) GIVE US THE MONEY 
We were in the ECA from year dot [1946 or so anyway] NIC since 1956 we are one of the few original members. Ditched ECA in 70s
Domestic [resi, for the one or two USA readers] is a pain in the neck. it is the work of the devil and all of his little apprentices. Handy to fall back on in times of woe but NOT for the long run:no:
Having limited approval is a nightmare as some clever richard in a suit could try to sight the case that 'out of scope = not qualified' we all know its 8ollocks, but...
All the approval schemes are a pain ,none better than any other. If you don't see one that you like then wait a few weeks and another will come along
NIC is ok for our purposes, but as with all of them 'Paperwork uber alas':notworthy: no one cares much about the quality of the work only that you use their forms, their books and now they have their own software, range of tools and testers FFS!

Chris, Frank...over to you


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Not to mention



Insurance
Training schemes
Ties and overalls
Signage
technical books
Van Lease
Pens and Pencils
Labels and letterhead logo.s etc etc.

Cake making and dry cleaning service to be included sometime later.

Frank


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

frank said:


> Not to mention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a thought...

When the Man comes to you [not long now!] greet him wearing an NIC boiler suit and an NIC tie....you'll sail through the assessment:notworthy:

That is subject to meeting the requirements of their 70 Point Plan...for some reason we are only informed of the first 50 points and are then 'pulled' on the other 20. These are known as the 20 MUOTS rules [MUOTS = Made up on the spot]


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Letter arrived from ECA - we are deemed to comply, i.e we don't need another assessment. (how nice of them)

As we have a year's grace, think we should explore the possibilities- not sure I like the more you earn the more it cost's.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

sparkie said:


> , think we should explore the possibilities- not sure I like the more you earn the more it cost's.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 
Eh? are the ECA costs based on turnover?? I don't think NICs are, but there again I don't deal with the admin side:thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

From the blurb that dropped through the door, they cover everything under the sun including dept collection.

More you earn, more you pay from the schedule.

What concerns me is we don't really need to be with anyone due to the nature of our industrial work, that said part p is handy just in case.

Possibly for the odd customer (bank of Ireland) it's a requirement-
We spend enough time designing , installing and certificating that we don't want excess bureaucracy. 
Buying every form is also not something we'd want when we can print hundreds of IET bs7671 forms for peanuts. 

Really a fixed cost with yearly assessment would be good- I know BSI do part p, whether they do industrial as well i'm not sure.

give you an idea of some of what we have done this year
Several commercial workshops
Bank of Ireland cash points in post offices (including isle of wight)
Oasis Kings Road (London)
Department of international development
kurt Geiger (Jersey)
Principles (various)
*Polarn O. Pyret (*The Bentall _Centr_e ,Kingston upon Thames)

Steel work factory-ongoing


----------

